# Load data on Barnes TSX 165/168 308 win using IMR powder



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I was looking to load some Barnes TSX 168 bullets for my 308. I have IMR 4064 and IMR 4895 on hand and have used them before loading for the 308. I know the Barnes are a bit differnt on loads then standard bullets. I went to the Barnes site and it had load data for Varget, which i dont own and havnt used. I hunted a bit on the internet but mostly found data for Varget.

Do any of you have manuals or load data for the Barnes TSX 168 in 308 win using IMR 4064 or 4895? A min/max loads would be nice but a safe starting point is fine.

I am using federal primers and win brass. Thanks for any help!

~GJ


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is what Sierra has to offer on 168g SMK, granted I know it's not a TSX but it's close. 

IMR 4064 
39.8 @ 2400fps
41.4 @ 2500fps
43.0 @ 2600fps
44.7 @ 2700fps

IMR 4895
39.0 @ 2400fps
40.5 @ 2500fps
42.1 @ 2600fps

Accuracy Load: IMR-4064/41.4 grs.; 2500 fps/2331 ft.lbs.

I hope this helps. I'm not liable for any info given.

xdeano

I'm not liable for any info given. So start low and work you powder.


----------

